
Proof point on why resumes are not an effective way to hire engineers - rvivek
http://blog.hackerrank.com/heres-what-happens-when-you-stop-using-resumes-to-build-engineering-teams/
======
positivity89
Yeah, I think we have all been there at one point. Spending hours tweaking
every single line in a resume to make it match the job description perfectly.

It just doesn't work for people that come from different backgrounds. This
story offers some hope.

Even though he's from hardware, and his programming experience dates back to
the '70s, he was able to prove his skills by solving a coding challenge.

I'm working on hardware right now along with software, and I'll have to be
careful when I apply for jobs in the future.

